

Advice for a young entrepreneur - twampss
http://www.stubbleblog.com/index.php/2011/04/advice-for-a-young-entrepreneur/

======
tonystubblebine
I was most nervous about including "Focus on the right things" since it's such
a wishy-washy idea. But I think it's core and comes from two camps that I
really admire, Steve Blank with Customer Development and 37signals with
Getting Real.

------
ares2012
I love the "Greater Fool Theory". Well said. It is a great way to summarize
the problems that exist with a lot of companies.

------
armandososa
Great advice.

I had the pleasure of working at CrowdVine for some part of last year and I
really learned a lot from Tony and the team there. Sometimes I missed them :P

~~~
tonystubblebine
Armando, thanks! It was so great to work with you as well. It'll take me all
year to release your designs. Let me know if you ever have availability again.
I would recommend you in an instant!

------
dabent
It may go without saying, but this is also advice for an older entrepreneur.

~~~
tonystubblebine
I mostly meant young in experience. I'll have to revisit this when I'm older
=)

------
AashayDesai
Error establishing a database connection.

~~~
tonystubblebine
Sorry. I think the days of self-hosting my blog are over.

~~~
swombat
What's wrong with self-hosting?

~~~
tonystubblebine
My blog keeps falling over under load. It's not even particularly high load,
front page of HN and a retweet by @timoreilly. But this is the second time
this has happened. I already have my hand in managing services that have to
withstand load, I don't need my blog to be one of them.

~~~
swombat
That sounds like a pretty awful blog engine... Are you using uncached
wordpress or something? If so, just install a caching plugin and it will work
fine.

